# Mom's Housekeeping Tips for... just the things we just know



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

> They have to be taught. Even my kids, I felt I had to write them: Mom's Housekeeping Tips for... just the things we take for granted that people know and know how to do. My D had to teach someone working at McDonalds how to use a broom, when she was 15 -- and she remains horrified at the lack of skills of people in her generation. That generation now has kids in grade school.


I lifted this out of sand flea's post on page 5 of the unemployment extentions expiring and some people having to wake up and survive.


But in this thread, can you explain how to do something we just take for granted that people know, just like stated in quoted paragraph?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i just want to point out one thing...you single guys you better learn these skills if you wanna eat and live well....the kitchen is not just for women.

p.s. and married ones clueless in ways of the kitchen


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

if you are going to can you need a canning book or this site as long as you have acess to it.

National Center for Home Food Preservation

http://nchfp.uga.edu/


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

True story. I recently applied for a job and was called in to take the tests. Apparently over forty got applications. The first part of the test was basic math requiring logic and nothing beyond multiplication or division. The tester handed me the test and a pencil and I started. About half way through I asked the question, "Are you allowed to use a calculator?" The answer was no.

Only two of us passed that part of the test.


----------



## sand flea (Sep 1, 2013)

Laundry: separate whites and color loads... do NOT dry synthetics on high. They will MELT.

Handwash wool - use lukewarm water - lay flat on a towel to dry; otherwise your favorite sweater will only fit a toddler.

READ the price labels in stores: the biggest container isn't always the cheapest per ounce.

You ALWAYS need salt, pepper, garlic, onions and peppers in the house. Always have flour, sugar, baking powder/soda, and brown sugar in the house.

Learn how to store things properly: potatos like cool, dark; don't store with onions!! who also like cool and dark...


----------



## sand flea (Sep 1, 2013)

ALWAYS know to the dollar, how much it costs to pay all your monthly bills.
Be creative; ask questions; learn how to save money on those bills.

Work first; then play.

Make time to take care of yourself: eat well, sleep soundly, and work hard... then take no crap from anyone who think you have no life, because you're not wasting it.

OH: and while money "isn't everything"... it sure buys a lot of that "pursuit of happiness", so DO THE MATH.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

when you empty a jar of pickles or jalapenos boil some eggs and peel and drop in in jar of leftover solution and put in fridge. in a week you have nice snack food instead of buying chips and crackers and such.

this is survival fast food.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

stop using paper towels use cloth ones just wash them when you do your weekly laundry.

a roll of paper towels last me 6 months or more.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Washing can be dried in the sun. Apples that are a nuisance raking up in your yard each year are probably just as edible as the pretty ones in the store- in fact better. Salad dressing is incredibly easy to make. A child will will not faint with hunger if they don't have a snack every hour. Buttons can be sewn back on as well as seams repaired without a sewing macine. Gardening is cheaperbthan going to a gym.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Sunshine is free. A couple t-posts and rope make a handy solar powered clothes dryer. Pin shirts at the bottom so the clip marks don't show. Pin pants and jeans at the top so they dry faster and straighten out the bottom of the legs. Shake towels and shirts to get the wrinkles out.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

When hand washing dishes, flatware must be wiped with the rag. If you don't wipe, it's not washed. (wish ds would pay attention to this one)


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Each time you unwrap a stick of butter, fold up the paper and stick it in a cup or baggie in the freezer.
Next time you need to "grease" a pan or baking dish, pull one out, unfold, and smear. Never need to buy cooking spray.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]JP-1QNxJGxU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

title of the thread really has me thinking in "mom" mode. recalling things I've said to my son a lot..

When you get out of the shower, don't leave the curtain all smashed to one side. Spread it back out. Lets it dry better and reduces mildew.
Same with the towel. Hang it up spread out, not with a bunch of gathers in it.. same reason as curtain.

Put pairs of socks together when tossing in dirty clothes. (undo them before washing of course). I won't put a lone sock in the wash. It must be a pair, or I know that one clean one will be alone forever. Lots of sad socks have become rags or whatever around here. 

My son is bad about putting a pan on the stove to heat, then going to gather his stuff to cook. Meanwhile the pan begins smoking. gre: Not good for the pan.. It doesn't take that long! Get stuff first. And close the 'fridgerator door! If you have to step away from the fridge, no matter how quick, the door should get shut.

You have a clothes dryer and forgot a load, so it's wrinkled. Wet a hand towel and throw it in for a few minutes. Steam from the wet one will take out a lot of wrinkles.



I feel like I'm fussin at kids. Hope this was the type stuff Angie meant.


----------



## WoolyBear (Nov 9, 2011)

If a man doesn't want pink undies don't throw the red shirt in with the whites. And for the record DH did this, not me.


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

As stated before I spend a lot of time with gma. Learn to sew, store, build, save. Everything is for the betterment


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]RF031R1TSeY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sand flea (Sep 1, 2013)

> When you get out of the shower, don't leave the curtain all smashed to one side. Spread it back out. Lets it dry better and reduces mildew.
> Same with the towel. Hang it up spread out, not with a bunch of gathers in it.. same reason as curtain.


This is an example of things we do to save more work, later on. A lot of times, it saves money, too. I guess the broad category would be "stewardship" tips - conserving and taking care of what you have. But it's also to save energy and keep from having a big job later...

So, if you drip coffee on the kitchen floor: wipe it up!

If inside dogs are tracking mud & snow in... sew a couple layers of the cheap washcloths (or old towels) together, to make a "mutt mitt" for wiping paws or wiping rain/snow off, when they come back in.

It might just be superstition or my OCD coming out: but I'm a firm believer that clean equipment simply works better than dirty, dusty equipment -- for sure, it matters on the gas range - keeping the burners wiped off prevents uneven flame flares.

For washing machines that start to smell musty: run an empty washer load with a cup of white vinegar in the water -- this helps clear detergent buildup, too -- and if you need to/want to reduce the vinegar smell, run a second rinse cycle.

OH - and I've lived places with either a lot of iron or calcium in the well water; white vinegar is GREAT at cleaning the water marks off faucets. Just wipe down after regular cleaning (but do not mix with bleach!) A product called Iron Out, was my go-to for washing white loads with the iron water. And Zud, if you can find it... was the absolutel BEST cleanser for white porcelain. I still have an "emergency stash" of this, that I found at an Ace Hardware.

If you've spilled something on your clothes: don't wait to go rinse it out - even just a little water (any temp) and some bar soap will help keep the stain from setting, until you can wash a whole load.

If you buy kids shoes/clothes one size too big, they'll grow into them and get more wear out of them. Wear two pair of socks in the shoes - or stuff the toes with tissue paper. Pants - just roll up the hem width to make them shorter. As they grow: pick out the stitching - dampen the crease and iron it out. All pants, that still fit in the waist become shorts when the knees are worn out.

Dishes: I'll admit this is one of my pet peeves, but it's because I don't wash dishes right after I eat, most times. Rinse off the dish, fill a bowl, cup, saucepan with water to make it easier to wash later!! Adding water to a hot frying pan, makes it way easier to clean out - after the bacon grease has been saved. Grease does NOT get poured down the sink drain EVER... especially if you have a septic tank. (I do use paper towels for wiping out frying pans, for this reason.)

OH... and Rid-X is your friend, if you have a septic tank. Once a month, flush the correct amount down the toilet, and the bacteria will help digest any build-up, so you don't need to have the tank pumped.

[ETA: along the same lines of the topic... I've seen a notice on the Weather's Channel's ticker: the CDC is sending out e-cards to people to tell them "winter's coming! be prepared". Honestly!! I can't believe they feel they have to tell people this!! Maybe the reason, there is so many more - what I UNpolitically correctly call "stupid people" - is because from cradle to grave - someone is always telling them, the stuff they should know themselves... and they don't learn "the hard way" - from experience or doing it themselves - what they should already know... sigh... or had someone teach them, when they were 5.]


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Change your shoes when you come into the house. Why track dirt and, this time of year, salt onto your floors?

When you want to really clean the toilet, dump a bucket of water in it all in one big, fast move. It will force all the water out and the cleaner can hit the stains instead of the water. Do this with your floor mopping water. (DH did not know this!! :huh

A damp sponge will pick up pet hair just as well as a fancy tool.

If you're cold, add more layers. If you're hot, take stuff off.

If you don't clean the lint filter, you're dryer will take longer to dry a load.

Don't pour grease down the kitchen drain. If you're not going to save it, pour it in an empty tin can, let it harden, and throw it away.

When you go outside in cold weather, wear a hat and gloves.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I havent had an electric dryer for more than 12 years...I hang it on the garden fence in summer and on the wood stove fence in winter.

Get a simple wood stove...it will save you money and serve you well during power outages...make sure it has a flat surface for cooking. Don't skimp on stove pipe and chimney cleaning. If you must install in the same chimney as furnace....stove pipe goes above furnace pipe.

Get rid of your electric dishwasher and electric coffee maker. It saved us $20 a month on light bill. $20 is a bunch of beans rice and oats.

Chickens for eggs.....fresh daily protein with lots of healthy nutrients.....good manure for the garden....can be fed on the cheap free range and fished for. Dont throw out that grease----the chickens love it!

Rabbits are easy keepers too. Small steady protein.

Thrift shops are good places to find good stuff cheap!

The library is a great place for free entertainment and networking! (offer to take peoples table scraps for your chickens)

Don't be afraid to ask ..... our local schools and restaurants are willing to overlook certain laws about food waste....


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Danaus29 said:


> Pin pants and jeans at the top so they dry faster and straighten out the bottom of the legs.


I always used to do pants this way. However, I have discovered that if you live in a high wind area, pin the legs. Generally 2 pins per leg and you will spend considerably less time jaunting about the countryside after your pants.


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

Buy Upholstery Thread to sew on buttons, and patch you work clothes. It holds up better than regular sewing thread.
Not only change your clothes when you come in the house from working, unless you are "fall down in the hogpen dirty", hang them up, and put them back on the next day when you go back to the garden....saves a washing/wear and tear on your clothes, and was much more common when human hands scrubbed clothes.
Dress decent and clean when you go to town, but wear your old clothes to work in, till the patches need patching.

Wash a load or 2 of your clothes trying less detergent...often lightly soiled clothes take half to 2/3 as much soap as the box/jug calls for. Borax and washing soda are your friends, and so is plain old fashioned bleach....I've bought it for .79 to $1.25 when the "New, Improved" brands cast $2 plus..the new kind doesn't clean any better.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Houseplants don't water themselves.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

Learn to count change! I have been so many places that the cash register operator just hands you a pile of change, whatever amount the computer tells them. If they punch in the wrong amount, it takes forever for them to get it right. 
If a person cannot count change, how can they watch their own money properly?


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

Learn to "Use it up, wear it out, make it do, or do without!". Learning to think out the box will help too, in the house and the barn.


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

When I had a surgery a friend came over with her teenage son to help water my garden. She showed him how to water at the roots, and how to make a fine mist and why to do both. He was in awe of his mother and actually asked her how she had learn how to water. Seriously!


----------



## haunted (Jul 24, 2011)

Before you throw anything away, always ask yourself if there's anything else it can be used for. Re-purposing can save a lot of money. Also always cut off the buttons before you finally retire a garment. They can be reused many times. The retired garment can be used for everything from dish rags to patches on other garments. Save as much as you can.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

AngieM2 said:


> But in this thread, can you *explain how to do something we just take for granted that people know*, just like stated in quoted paragraph?


In The Work Place

1. Initiative. 

Where when you see dirty plates on someone else's table, and you pick them up and take them away.
When you see trash on the floor, and you stop-bend over-pick it up-and throw it away.
When you have the water pitcher in your hand, and your section is topped off...you walk around and fill water glasses that are in need, even if they are not in your section.
You would be stunned at how many kids will stand still and stare at a wall UNTIL you TELL THEM what to do.

I could go on for hours, the things that I have to 'teach' in the work place, that should be second nature. 

2. Sweep, Mop, Run a Vacuum 

You would be surprised at home many young 20 year old's have NO idea how to use a broom, mop or vacuum cleaner. 
One person thought the toilet brush was to be used on the WHOLE toilet.
So she dipped it in the toilet bowl, and cleaned THE WHOLE toilet with the toilet brush......
Seat, base, tank.......


----------



## sand flea (Sep 1, 2013)

> One person thought the toilet brush was to be used on the WHOLE toilet.
> So she dipped it in the toilet bowl, and cleaned THE WHOLE toilet with the toilet brush......
> Seat, base, tank.......


I don't know whether to laugh or cry... but I'm laughing so hard, I might do both! That level of ignorance physically HURTS.

And it's just so SAD... there is no reason, explanation, justification, or excuse for this...

I guess that's why some folks are so sure, that there will be zombies...

:drum:


----------



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> In The Work Place
> 
> *You would be surprised at home many young 20 year old's have NO idea* how to use a broom, mop or vacuum cleaner.
> One person thought the toilet brush was to be used on the WHOLE toilet.
> ...


My daughter discovered this while deployed on the aircraft carrier last year. She was horrified when one girl started to clean the showers and sinks...with the toilet brush. You know all those stories about the Navy making the sailors clean and sanitize everything? It's a myth. At least, these days. A large percentage of the kids just don't know how.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

sand flea said:


> I don't know whether to laugh or cry... but I'm laughing so hard, I might do both! That level of ignorance physically HURTS.
> 
> And it's just so SAD... there is no reason, explanation, justification, or excuse for this...
> 
> ...


So much for using the water in the tank for emergency consumption. Made me grin too.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Household:
How to turn off the water at the toilet, sink, and main. 
How to turn off the electric and gas.

Manners:
When having a wedding or funeral, make sure the clergy, musicians, sound persons, etc. are all compensated. I get so frustrated with people who think you should perform a wedding or funeral free of charge simply because they are celebrating or grieving. If the event is at a church, make sure the janitor is paid to clean up afterwards. If the event is at a funeral home, make sure to pay the pastor/musicians, etc. as this is NOT usually the funeral home's job. The funeral home gets paid for use of the facility, embalming, caskets, etc. Usually the speaker should be compensated separately.

When you eat out (non-fast food) you tip. 12 to 15% is typical, 20% for fancier restaurants.

Do NOT park in the fire lane or handicapped spot, no matter if it is cold or raining. Do not joy ride on motorized scooters. If you are handicapped and need to use a scooter, for heaven's sake plug the thing back in when you are done so the next person can use it, or let a sales person know so they can do it for you.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

And on the other hand - yes, you CAN change a flat tire without having to call a tow truck, particularly if you take the time to make sure you have a good tire wrench instead of the disposable one your vehicle came with. And oil should be checked before the check engine light comes on. Oh and no, technology hasn't advanced to the point where we no longer have to do silly things like change oil and add washer fluid.


----------



## ROSEMAMA (Jan 12, 2007)

Do NOT leave the water running while brushing your teeth! Also, shut the door and turn the light off when you leave the room. Your utility bills will love you for it .

Dryer sheets in the floor vents will make the room smell nice and keep dust out of the ducts. They also make your car smell nice when you put one under each seat in your car.

Read your car's owner manual and learn how to (and do it!) replace the filters & wiper blades. Learn how to change the oil in your car. This should go with Driver's Ed along with how to change a tire (I taught my DDs how).


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Becka said:


> Household:
> How to turn off the water at the toilet, sink, and main.
> How to turn off the electric and gas.
> 
> ...


Oh you are so right on the water shut offs.

and manners.. my nephew got married 1 year and 4 months ago. I don't think they sent thank you notes to anyone. She is a sweet sweet girl, and I love her, but I wonder if it's because she was mainly raised in California where her parents are from. TY notes are definitely a southern thing that still is expected to go on here. 




DaleK said:


> And on the other hand - yes, you CAN change a flat tire without having to call a tow truck, particularly if you take the time to make sure you have a good tire wrench instead of the disposable one your vehicle came with. And oil should be checked before the check engine light comes on. Oh and no, technology hasn't advanced to the point where we no longer have to do silly things like change oil and add washer fluid.


Flat tire's a good one yep.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Since some of these are funny tales, I have to share..

When my niece went off to college, she had this little apt. near campus. Other niece went up to visit for a weekend. They called home and said they were making either chicken salad or tuna salad (can't remember) and they were boiling eggs. My SIL got a call

"Mom, how long does it take til boiled eggs are done?"

"well... probably not more than 10, 15 minutes I guess... is the water boiling? how long has it been?"

"It's been like 30 minutes, and they're still really hard. When will they get soft?"







:facepalm: :hammer: :smack ound:


----------



## ROSEMAMA (Jan 12, 2007)

OK, I've just got to counter that egg story with my own, LOL! 
DD was about 13 or so, and was making tuna salad. When she started cracking the eggs, she noticed that they weren't quite done. She put the one that she had already cracked in the MW to finish it off...a couple of seconds after she took it out, it exploded all over her! The only casualty (other than the egg) was her pride!


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

elkhound said:


> when you empty a jar of pickles or jalapenos boil some eggs and peel and drop in in jar of leftover solution and put in fridge. in a week you have nice snack food instead of buying chips and crackers and such.
> 
> this is survival fast food.


I remembered having read your post and tried this with some leftover pickle juice and boiled eggs. OH MY GOODNESS! It was like eating delicious egg salad without even having to chop & mix. I may never go back to eating plain eggs again. I ate the first egg the very next day and it was fabulous.

My pickle juice was a bit old (we save it for making a maidrite sauce), so I boiled it and let it cool before putting the eggs in. Just seemed like a good thing to do.

I may have to make some dill pickle juice up myself, or see if my fiance can bring home leftover pickle juice from his restaurant.


----------



## sand flea (Sep 1, 2013)

Don't like scrubbing pans? Add a little water while the pan is still hot; it'll clean up lots easier!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I had the kids (5 nephews, 1 DD, 2 steps) doing laundry between 10 and 13. Jeans take longer to try, hang them up while the rest of your clothes go in the dryer. Towels only need a few minutes in the dryer to fluff them after hanging on the line. Remove lint from the dryer. Very light tops can be put on a hanger to dry and you won't have to iron. They were all stunned to find their friends, especially in college, didn't know how to use an washer and dryer. Basic life lessons.

If you borrow money for a school outing or a trombone, you can't borrow any more until you pay back the first loan. If you miss payments on the first loan there won't be a second.

We take turns. Put your dirty dishes on the kitchen counter or in the sink. Wipe down the kitchen before going to bed (quite unexpectedly, nobody did this at their mother's house, but now do it at their own).

If you want a favor from someone, you should probably use a civilized tone of voice.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

As for tipping, 15% is basic. Less if the service is poor, but never under a dollar. If the service is real good, 20%.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

netskyblue said:


> I remembered having read your post and tried this with some leftover pickle juice and boiled eggs. OH MY GOODNESS! It was like eating delicious egg salad without even having to chop & mix. I may never go back to eating plain eggs again. I ate the first egg the very next day and it was fabulous.
> 
> My pickle juice was a bit old (we save it for making a maidrite sauce), so I boiled it and let it cool before putting the eggs in. Just seemed like a good thing to do.
> 
> I may have to make some dill pickle juice up myself, or see if my fiance can bring home leftover pickle juice from his restaurant.


The Ball Blue Book has a good recipe for Dilly Beans. Sometime try your boiled eggs in that brine. It's _*really*_ good.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

If you ever need to borrow something, return in in better condition than you received it.

For example: If you borrow a car, wash it or fill the tank.
If you borrow a vacuum cleaner, return it with a package of vac bags.
If you borrow a tool, return it cleaned/oiled, etc.


----------



## sand flea (Sep 1, 2013)

Along the same lines, as Marilyn's post...

if you're a renter: leave the space as good as or better than you found it. Like make the small repairs - tighten screws in switchplates, hinges, etc. Add some "pretty" outside, too...

your reputation will precede you.


----------



## Vernitta (Jan 14, 2009)

partndn said:


> Oh you are so right on the water shut offs.
> 
> and manners.. my nephew got married 1 year and 4 months ago. I don't think they sent thank you notes to anyone. She is a sweet sweet girl, and I love her, but I wonder if it's because she was mainly raised in California where her parents are from. TY notes are definitely a southern thing that still is expected to go on here.
> 
> ...


I don't think so. My mother was born and raised in Texas. She never sent thank you cards nor taught us to. My mother-in-law, on the other hand, was born and raised in California and never hesitated to send thank you cards and taught me how. 

My mother, also, never taught me how to use the washer. When I moved out, at 17, and moved in with my half sister and her mother, my sister (12 years old) taught me. Sometimes you can't blame the people that are ignorant, but their parents that didn't take the time. My mother, also, did not teach me to cook. I had to learn how all by myself. lol And boy was that an adventure. We did learn how to sweep, mop, wash dishes by hand, and hang clothes on the line, though.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

When you start a meal, run the sink full of hot soapy water. 

Clean things as you use them, like a knife you pealed potatoes with. It's simple to grab the dish cloth and wash the blade real quick, dip in rinse water and into the dish drainer.

Have the table set with serving bowls ready for when the food is ready. As soon as you empty food from the pan to the serving bowl, take the pan to the sink and clean same as with the knife. All the pans will be washed and draining before you set down to eat.

Drain the wash water if it's too dirty and refill with clean soapy water. As each person finishes eating and is excused from the table they take their plate, glass, and utensils to the sink and do the quick wash, rinse and drain. 

When the meal is over all you have to clean up is the serving bowls and spoons. Put any leftovers in a baggy in the fridge and give the bowls and spoons a quick wash, rinse, drain.

The secret to a clean house is to keep it clean, never let it get dirty and then clean it. Much MUCH easier to clean when there is only a tiny bit dirty than to let it build up and then have to work harder and longer to get it clean again. 

Deep clean 1 room every day to keep the entire house shining all the time.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

> can you explain how to do something we just take for granted that people know


Manners

When a person does something for you, or provides you a service, you say "thank you".
Example?
Employee:
"Welcome to Piggly Wiggly, would you like to try our Black Forest ham that's on sale?"
Customer:
"NO THANK YOU........may I please have a half pound of yellow cheese"
Employee:
Can I get you anything else?
Customer:
No thank you.
Employee:
Have a great day!
Customer:
Thank you, you too!

I live smack dab in the mid west.
Wasn't raised in the south.
But 8 out of 10 people who walk up to the deli counter at the grocery store say: Um yeah gimme / or / Yeah, I need / or / Can I have.....
When asked if they want anything else? Nope / that's all / not today.
When told "Have a great day"......"you too, a head nod OR NOTHING".

Maybe I am odd.
2 out of 3 of my kids are like me in this respect...please and thank you for everything.....all 3 were raised that way.
It's all ages across the board that lack basic manners.


----------



## sand flea (Sep 1, 2013)

Don't put off till tomorrow what you can do today: because tomorrow there's 10 MORE things to do, too.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm also in the midwest and most people will use 'please' and thank you'.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Use the same bath towel for several showers. You're clean when you wipe off so the towel is only damp not dirty. Saves a lot on laundry and less washing helps the towels last longer.

Get rid of disposables. Use rags instead of paper towels, cloth napkins instead of paper, use regular dishes/bowls/glasses/silverware and wash them. Everytime you use and throw away something, you are throwing away money.


----------



## sand flea (Sep 1, 2013)

I've already started spring cleaning. Mid March, I'm expecting a house full of guests for a long weekend. I work, one room at a time, top (ceiling) down; dusting, re-arranging, sort out stuff that's really just clutter... and stage it to donate, re-locate or trash.

The purpose? Some of us are allergic to dust - and I mean sneezing, among other reactions. In the process of living, it seems things get put down anywhere handy - for whatever reason at the time - and are promptly forgotten. Eventually, that "stuff" accumulates enough that it starts to affect the usage of that space - and the healthiness of it. 

It's also a good time to re-evaluate how one uses space. What certain spaces are used for... and how best to use the space. In less than 6 weeks, I'll be working outside in the beds already and won't have time to do more than the usual "maintenance clean" - dust, wipe down, and vacumn.


----------



## stickinthemud (Sep 10, 2003)

Kids, empty your pockets before putting clothes in the hamper! And if you don't empty your pockets, remember to take the battery out of the newly washed cell phone and bury the phone in dry rice for a day or two. We've saved at least one phone this way.
But it's better to keep the cell phones & everything else out of the wash!


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Tying *proper* knots and lashing. I can't tell you the times I'd told someone tie something off with a bowline or use a square knot and get looks like I asked them to explain quantum physics.


----------



## sand flea (Sep 1, 2013)

stickinthemud said:


> Kids, empty your pockets before putting clothes in the hamper! And if you don't empty your pockets, remember to take the battery out of the newly washed cell phone and bury the phone in dry rice for a day or two. We've saved at least one phone this way.
> But it's better to keep the cell phones & everything else out of the wash!


Yeah, tactical or cargo pants have pockets big enough to hold a checkbook, as my hubs found out this weekend - when he forgot to check his pockets before putting the pants in the laundry basket!! :hair


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

stickinthemud said:


> Kids, empty your pockets before putting clothes in the hamper! And if you don't empty your pockets, remember to take the battery out of the newly washed cell phone and bury the phone in dry rice for a day or two. We've saved at least one phone this way.
> But it's better to keep the cell phones & everything else out of the wash!


Our problem is screws and ammo. Constantly finding them in the washer.


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

Don't do like one of my great aunts...Granny and another sisterinlaw, saw another sisterinlaw....straining the ice tea with a washed baby diaper....not more tea drunk at that house....it wouldn't have been as bad, if the diaper had never been used as a diaper.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

plowhand said:


> don't do like one of my great aunts...granny and another sisterinlaw, saw another sisterinlaw....straining the ice tea with a washed baby diaper....not more tea drunk at that house....it wouldn't have been as bad, if the diaper had never been used as a diaper.


blech!!!!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

The kids and snacks thing, it amazes me these days how many parents think that children have to eat something every half hour!

Manners..hold the door open for the person behind you. It blew my mind when I came to the US how many people will drop it in your face. It's second nature for me to check if there's anyone coming through behind me. I've also been stunned by how many times, in a busy place, when holding a door open for the next person a stream of people will walk through and let you stand there without taking over or saying thank you.

Please and thank you...always.

Chew with your mouth closed.

In the kitchen...use rubber gloves when washing dishes so you can stand the water super hot, they're also good for grip when opening tight jar lids.

Keep a little bowl of salt by the cooker for grabbing pinches.

As for hard boiled eggs in pickle and jalapeno juice, chance'd be a fine thing, my husband drinks it all before the pickles are even used up!


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

A little salt in water makes it boil faster if you are heating it for pasta or boiling eggs--but don't salt it for jello or tea. (true story)


----------



## ROSEMAMA (Jan 12, 2007)

stickinthemud said:


> Kids, empty your pockets before putting clothes in the hamper! And if you don't empty your pockets, remember to take the battery out of the newly washed cell phone and bury the phone in dry rice for a day or two. We've saved at least one phone this way.
> But it's better to keep the cell phones & everything else out of the wash!


All change found by the person washing your clothes will be considered a tip by said person!

I didn't think I saw this one...Fasten up zippers on jeans before washing them. The zippers act like little saws and will shorten the life of everything they're washed with. Undo zipper before line drying. Put bras in a pillowcase or hand wash. The hooks will snag other stuff.

Use bar soap or wax on the runners of sticky cabinet drawers so they move smoother (also works on the sides of double-hung windows).

Put a lid on a pot to boil water. It will boil faster and save on energy bill.

Don't plant a mulberry tree near a clothesline or a driveway!:yuck:


----------



## sand flea (Sep 1, 2013)

Rosemama: you reminded me...

to help keep bugs & mice from finding your house "attractive"... keep leaves and other tree debris away from the house; short grass keeps the ticks & fleas down; and prune shrubs/trees near the house. With trees, especially - pay attention to prevailing storm wind direction and remove branches or the whole tree, if it's large enough to damage the house.


----------



## ROSEMAMA (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh, I need to do some of that this spring. Got a redbud tree with "personal space issues"!


----------



## sand flea (Sep 1, 2013)

Yeah, redbuds and dogwoods don't hold up too well in high winds - maples are another.


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

Never plant a mulberry tree near birds either.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

If possible, have a backup heat source that doesn't require electricity (especially in cold climate areas).


----------



## CFarmerLady (Dec 1, 2011)

jersey girl said:


> Learn to count change! I have been so many places that the cash register operator just hands you a pile of change, whatever amount the computer tells them. If they punch in the wrong amount, it takes forever for them to get it right.
> If a person cannot count change, how can they watch their own money properly?


AMEN! I work in fast food, and I've threatened on multiple occasions to buy a child's register to teach people how to count money. After all, they should have learned this in Kindergarten:hair!


----------



## CFarmerLady (Dec 1, 2011)

DaleK said:


> And on the other hand - yes, you CAN change a flat tire without having to call a tow truck, particularly if you take the time to make sure you have a good tire wrench instead of the disposable one your vehicle came with. And oil should be checked before the check engine light comes on. Oh and no, technology hasn't advanced to the point where we no longer have to do silly things like change oil and add washer fluid.


Replace the chrome-capped lug nuts that they're putting on new cars with plain steel ones. The chrome cap WILL smear itself all over the inside of your tire tool and force you to call a professional. Also in this line, have the lug nuts hand tightened so that they can be hand un-tightened!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

If someone does something nice for you, say "Thank you" and if they say "thank you" for something, say "you're welcome". Otherwise, next time you need something, they are less likely to be willing to put themselves out to accommodate you.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

CFarmerLady said:


> Replace the chrome-capped lug nuts that they're putting on new cars with plain steel ones. The chrome cap WILL smear itself all over the inside of your tire tool and force you to call a professional. Also in this line, have the lug nuts hand tightened so that they can be hand un-tightened!


And put anti-seize on the threads before you put the luges on.


----------

